# What phone do you use???? Mine cant handle hours of GPS



## boner (Jan 8, 2016)

It heats up and goes extremely slow. I have to pull over take the battery out and sit it next to the air conditioning for like 4 minutes.

this can be even after only 2 hours of driving

I have the galaxy s4 mini. I had the same thing with the full sized s4.

does the s5 or s6 have this same issue?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Huawei Ascend Mate 2


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

iPhone 6 and no problems.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

iPhone 6+ no issues


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a full Size Samsung Galaxy S4, 8-10 hours running Uber/Lyft/Waze is no problem

My phone mount keeps it in front of the ac vent, otherwise sitting in the sun will overheat it... case off helps too.

I had overheating problems with the Uber iPhone s4 until i put it in front of the a/c vent also.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

boner said:


> It heats up and goes extremely slow. I have to pull over take the battery out and sit it next to the air conditioning for like 4 minutes.
> 
> this can be even after only 2 hours of driving
> 
> ...


El cheapo Verizon LS Optimus. $39.00 at Target. Works like a charm.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

boner said:


> It heats up and goes extremely slow. I have to pull over take the battery out and sit it next to the air conditioning for like 4 minutes.
> 
> this can be even after only 2 hours of driving
> 
> ...


Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - Not a since issue.

Please don't let your current phone issue drive you to an irrational decision, like a Fisher-Price phone.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I use an iPhone 6 Plus, in a dash vent bracket. Keeps it cool all day.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

boner said:


> It heats up and goes extremely slow. I have to pull over take the battery out and sit it next to the air conditioning for like 4 minutes.
> 
> this can be even after only 2 hours of driving
> 
> ...


Galaxy s6 edge runs perfectly.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> I use an iPhone 6 Plus, in a dash vent bracket. Keeps it cool all day.


What if you want the heat on?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> What if you want the heat on?


The dash vent always gives cool/cold air. Warm air comes from the floor and windscreen vents.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> The dash vent always gives cool/cold air. Warm air comes from the floor and windscreen vents.


If you didn't clip the phone to the vent, would it overheat after a few hours?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

iPad mini 3 since November 2014.
No issues.
It has its own data plan.

I use a separate phone to talk/text.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you didn't clip the phone to the vent, would it overheat after a few hours?


If it's in the hot sun, probably.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you didn't clip the phone to the vent, would it overheat after a few hours?


Yes, I had to switch to a vent mount because of overheating phones with a windshield mount. That was with the Apple 4 and an LG Volt. Nothing like going offline because your phone decided to shut itself off. My Note 4 has only used the vent mount and has never overheated.

As mentioned, use the heater through the floor and windshield vents so you aren't heating your phone.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Yes, I had to switch to a vent mount because of overheating phones with a windshield mount. That was with the Apple 4 and an LG Volt. Nothing like going offline because your phone decided to shut itself off. My Note 4 has only used the vent mount and has never overheated.
> 
> As mentioned, use the heater through the floor and windshield vents so you aren't heating your phone.


That's good information. I'm glad you shared it. Thanks.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

Galaxy Note 4....big easy to read screen, and never a problem.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have the iPhone 6 and it is mounted to my vent and I have had no problems.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Patriot Rider said:


> Galaxy Note 4....big easy to read screen, and never a problem.


IMHO - Galaxy Note 4 is the perfect all-around phone for my needs.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Stop charging it and run the battery down a little and plug charger back in. Seems to help keep it cooler.


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

My LG G3 has been very very good to me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tamalama said:


> My LG G3 has been very very good to me.


As long as you stay away from Fisher-Price phones you'll be in good shape.


----------



## kbow18 (Jan 13, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S6 - not a single issue


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kbow18 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 - not a single issue


You really can't go wrong with a Galaxy product for Uber.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

LG Volt


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy s6 edge plus.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

I have S4 as well, no major issues. Try turning on the power safe mode. I believe that will keep the temperature down. I will be upgrading to S7 when it comes out.


----------

